# Software > OpenWrt >  Cross compiled ή natively Ubuntu compiled τελικά;;;

## lacbil

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση:

Από το παρακάτω build log excerpt μπορώ να σιγουρευτώ ότι ο κώδικάς μου έγινε cross compiled για ar71xx με backfire toolchain-mips_r2_gcc-4.3.3+cs_uClibc-0.9.30.1 για WRT160NL και ΟΧΙ Ubuntu natively compiled?



```
cc -c -o cmdline.o cmdline.c
```

Ρωτάω επειδή το παραπάνω αποτυγχάνει:



```
make[4]: error: sys/timerfd.h: No such file or directory
```

αν αφαιρέσω τα σχόλια απο το ~/OpenWrt/backfire/package/mxrt/Makefile:



```
define Build/Compile
$(MAKE) -C $(PKG_BUILD_DIR);
# $(MAKE) -C $(PKG_BUILD_DIR) \
# $(TARGET_CONFIGURE_OPTS)
endef
```

--EDIT: η πρώτη γραμμή κώδικα απαντά το ερώτημα...

----------

